

[Show HN] Recap: Save and jump between the important bits - freshlog

http://letsrecap.com<p>Sign up with invite code "hnrox" here:<p>http://letsrecap.com/users/sign_up?invite_code=hnrox<p>Let me know what you think =)
======
gus_massa
You have a typo in the submission: letsrcap.com -> letsrEcap.com

~~~
freshlog
Thanks! Fixed :)

